# Too much of a good thing?



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all - quick question/poll for you.

I was browsing away on the planned new releases for games (as you do) and spotted the following 3 'new' games coming out in the next month or so:

Civilisation 4
Dawn of War expansion pack "Winter Assault"
Rome:Total War expansion pack "Barbarian Invasion"

Now my first reaction was "Get in! I'll have to get those" but then it occured to me. Am I, the consumer, being conned into buying 'new' games which are just extensions or tweaks of old games, and does that matter?

Is having a followup to a trusted 'brand name' from a best selling game a matter for re-assurance or dread?
So, a quick poll to see what you think


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, firstly I think there's a marked difference between a sequel and an expansion pack. With sequels you would hope they improve on a game you already thought was tops, and so as long as they deliver, I don't mind. And with an expansion pack, you're only gonna buy it if you really liked the game and want more, so, yeah, that's alright too. I think the problem comes when a game is succesful and consequently spawns dozens of clones, flooding the market with inferior copies rather than original concepts....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 1, 2005)

*cough, cough* The SIMs? *cough, cough*


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2005)

I never said there weren't exceptions. But, again, if you liked the game a whole lot, you're gonna buy the expansions and more than likely enjoy them...


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2005)

The problem with sequels is that you can't guarantee improvement. Look at Masters Of Orion 2 (one of the finest strategy games _ever!_) 
Then look at Masters Of Orion 3 - what a load of tosh!  

It really depends on the quality of the developer but you can't tell good or bad until you start to play. Good quality coding is more important than whether it's a sequel or original title.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2005)

Couldn't agree more. Improvement is the key.


----------



## stormbard (Aug 11, 2005)

Some sequels are a bit dodgy, but Battle Front II is shaping up really well, so a positive vote for me.


----------

